

This is an actual academic paper about tracking time travelers online - joelle
http://www.dailydot.com/lifestyle/time-travelers-search-academic-paper/

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6998936](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6998936)

